# صور للسطح لتوضيح توصيل الشيلر مع المضخات و الملحقات



## ramz (15 يونيو 2009)

ارجو ان ترسلوا لي صور للسطح لتوضيح توصيل الشيلر مع المضخات و الملحقات
وما الملحقات او الاكسسوارات التي تركب على الأنابيب الذاهبة و الراجعة للشيلر:16:

وجزاكم الله


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (15 يونيو 2009)

10 دقائق ويكون عندك الي حضرتك محتاجو


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (15 يونيو 2009)

Hook Up - Chiller, A.H.U, F.c, Pump


----------



## shery abdel (15 يونيو 2009)

اعمال الصيانه الخاصه بغرف التبريد


----------



## eng hamoo (15 يونيو 2009)

You have any ask for chiller ask me ramz


----------



## بشار عيران (15 يونيو 2009)

كيف يمكن ان نحسب قياس اقطار مواسير المستخدمة للتمديد


----------



## بشار عيران (15 يونيو 2009)

*كيف يمكن ان نحسب قياس اقطار مواسير المستخدمة للتمديد*​


----------



## apo_mosa (15 يونيو 2009)

الأخ م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد ......................... متميز كالعادة 
جزاااااااااااااااك الله كلي خير


----------



## apo_mosa (15 يونيو 2009)

للأسف ما أعرفه عن هذا الموضوع قليل و هو انه يتم حساب أقطار المواسير على حسب كمية المياه المراد توصيلها لكل مكيف حيث يحتاج الطن التبريدي تقريباً 2,4 جالون لكل دقيقة.


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 يونيو 2009)

apo_mosa قال:


> للأسف ما أعرفه عن هذا الموضوع قليل و هو انه يتم حساب أقطار المواسير على حسب كمية المياه المراد توصيلها لكل مكيف حيث يحتاج الطن التبريدي تقريباً 2,4 جالون لكل دقيقة.


 
نستخدم 2.4 في نظام Chilled water system 

نستخدم 3 في نظام Cooling tower لانة نظام مفتوح ويكون فية فقد في المياه


----------



## ramz (17 يونيو 2009)

نحسب قطر الماسورة بحسب تدفق الاء المار به وهذا يعتمد على مقدار الحمل


----------



## ramz (17 يونيو 2009)

الملفات الصور غير صالحة ولم تفتح على الأتوكاد !!!!!!!!!!ارجو الرد


----------



## ramz (17 يونيو 2009)

الأخ م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد 
*الملفات الصور غير صالحة ولم تفتح على الأتوكاد !!!!!!!!!!ارجو الرد*​


----------



## ramz (25 يونيو 2009)

it is OK on autocad 2009


----------



## رمضان خميس (18 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## goor20 (18 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## اسامة اشرى (18 يناير 2011)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> نستخدم 2.4 في نظام Chilled water system
> 
> نستخدم 3 في نظام Cooling tower لانة نظام مفتوح ويكون فية فقد في المياه


 اولا نحن نشكر مجهودك الكبير هذا معانا
وفقط اسمحلى ان اصحح رقم واحد فقط
وهوا انه نستخدم 3.2 فى نظام cooling tower


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير باشمهندس محمد


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير​*


----------



## alaa ramadan (1 يونيو 2014)

انا عاوز احسب الاكسبنشن تانك الخاص بالشبكة و بيتطلب منى اعرف كمية المياة الخاصة بالشبكة فقط اى اللى داخل المواسير ازاى اعرفها


----------



## mahmood mrbd (2 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

